# did some looking



## ceci1357 (Dec 4, 2012)

This weekend I did some looking at different locations since it seems bay/sound bridge fishing is kinda spotty. Saturday morning,about 5am, I checked 17th ave first and spoke to a couple of guys that had the equipment and knowledge and effort applied. A few black snapper with observation that one slot red had been caught off the rocks across the trestle. 

Left there and saw about 5 people on the bay bridge,eh, bay short thing, whatever, so I didn't bother to stop but I did stop at the gulf breeze end pier with noone fishing and checked it out. Plenty of pinfish,alewives, running under the surface on the outgoing tide. Made a mental note of that. Looked like cut bait had mostly been used recently with no trace of net throws.

On to sikes south end. Two younger dudes whom lifes assets had been spent on fishing tackle { I remember those days} had been fishing since 7 the previous night and had seen one slot red caught while they had caught the unbig four { like I have recently} ladyfish,catfish,rays,white trout. These two young men knew what they were doing.Walked the length of the bridge and saw 10 rays tossed on a main bridge piling drying out in the wind and thought a bad thought and moved on. Went under the bridge and saw some decent black snapper mulling in the rocks, a few alewives moving around . Went home.

About noon I did manage to make another journey out to Perdido bridge and reaffirm the fact that immature black snapper and pinfish love berkley gulps. All four locations tested low in salinity and looked it as well. Not muddy, clear brown. Went home.

Sunday morn got up and had breakfast at the Wolfshead Cafe at Lillian, man they have some good stuff, and decided to go out to the beach and look a water quality out there. Cool morning, beautiful day. Schools of small mullet running the beach. First public access across from Tom Thumb used to be location. 15 rods in 1/3 of a mile probaly,so I plopped down for an hour an watched. Water quality compared to the previous was like comparing tea to sprite or thereabouts. 1 ray caught that I could see. 

Think I'll wait till some salinity exchange occurs before I get serious on the bridges.


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Good post man.


----------



## ceci1357 (Dec 4, 2012)

Thanks....I'm old school just trying to get back in the swing of things.


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

It's too bad that someone left rays to die on the piling like that. Makes you want to stab them with a sting ray barb!


----------

